# need reviews of dentacetic dental wipes plz



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm trying to establish a good oral hygiene routine with my girls. I have tried the toothbrush and paste with no luck. I just can't get them comfortable with it. So, I thought I would try again with Dentacetic wipes. Once they are at ease with the wipes and my sticking my fingers in their mouths, I hope to progress to the [less expensive] toothbrush. Has anyone tried these wipes? Can you give me feedback of their effectiveness? Today is day two of using them and so far it is tolerated. NOT enjoyed, but tolerated.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I guess I will be the one to write in opinions after using them for awhile.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I never heard of these but I would love to know if you have good results with them! I use Petzlife gel and my vet is very impressed with the results. In fact, she has been recommending it to all of her patients ever since I told her about it!! Where did you find the wipes?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I use drs foster and smith dental wipes but never heard of the others


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I also use Drs Foster and Smith's dental wipes, but I am not diligent enough about using them regularly. I'm sure they help, but I still see some tarter. I'm sure they would work much better if I remembered to use them everyday.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I purchased my wipes from the vet. Although I found them for less than half the price at Amazon.com when searching the internet for user comments. I just started using them so I can't offer any opinion yet. There is a very strong cinnamon and clove odor that I am a little put off by.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm no help here. I've been brushing Tyler's teeth with the enzyme toothpaste - started with guaze and now using toothbrush. The vet said Tyler's front and side teeth looked great but it's the back ones that still have tarter. It's so far back there and I can't get Tyler to open up that much to let me do it thus the toothbrush. I might try one of the foams. Let me know how the wipes are and if you can get way back.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

i too struggle to wipe the rear teeth with the wipes. My hope is that given time, my girls will become a little more cooperative.

I'll report back in a month or so with my results and opinion of the product for future reference. It's possible someone else vet may recommend these too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey you're back, how's Dixie doing? We're all hanging in here,getting chilly though,mid 50's yuck!
I use Dr Fosters too.Plus I also use a pick for the tuff stuff. Let me know how it works.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Michelle!
Dixie is doing fine. 100 percent recovered  Thanks for asking. I pop in here at sm from time to time to read the posts. 
Sounds like your going to enjoy that southern trip early next year  Stay warm and have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------

